# Monitor has pink tint



## jroyston (Apr 18, 2005)

I have a standard Plug and Play Dell CRT monitor which has served me well for a couple of years. Upon start up a few days ago, it has a pink tint on both the left and right sides and the whole picture is just very slightly skewed. Has anyone experienced this?


----------



## batty_professor (Jul 29, 2004)

Hi, and welcome to TSF. On a hunch, did you recently place some speakers or a power transformer/supply, as for a printer, etc. near the monitor about the time this occurred?


----------



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)

Following on from the professor's post, check out this link
www.techsupportforum.com/showthread.php?t=46871
It seems like a common problem.


----------

